# Thoughts On Golf Bags



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have two golf bags, a cart bag and a stand bag. I like both of them from the standpoint that they both have very convenient pocket arrangements and are both big enough to carry spare clubs I might wish to try during a round. I hate bags with only 14 hopes for clubs.

A long time ago on this forum, I started a thread about the so called perfect bag, wondering whether it existed, because I couldn't find a set of features I liked. I did something tonight that will make my stand bag more easy for me to carry and I think I may have stumbled across something that is so contrary to how stand bags are made and marketed, but to me, it just makes common sense.

I removed the double strap from my stand bag. By design, it forced the clubs to come off my right side if I wanted to use both straps. That put the umbrella smack into my back. Trying to use one strap so it could be carried on the other side didn't work well. It hung with the clubheads low enough they would try to fall out, not to mention the individual strap going across one shoulder was backwards to the design and uncomfortable.

I put the cart bag strap on the stand bag. Now I have a stand bag with a single strap that is MUCH more padded than either of the double straps were and I can carry the bag on either shoulder.

It's bothersome that the double straps are stitched together and couldn't be separated. I hate stuff like that, but this new solution just makes it so much better.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Great idea it sounds comfy. I have the one strap titleist Sunday bag. It's perfect for my minimal set.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I put the double straps back on that bag to sell it, but I'm keeping the generic single strap. I'm using a small cart bag with a single strap for the moment, but it's going to hold my spare set eventually. Depending what I get, if I get another stand bag, part of my decision will be whether my single strap can adapt to it.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

What brand do you like? Sun mountain makes the best stand bags in my opinion. Very lite and long lasting.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

They do make a great bag, but honestly, they have gotten expensive since they first came on the market and I don't know that I see such a big quality difference in the Sun Mountain over lots of other bags. They supposedly make bags with some big name brands on them, but that's just a rumor I hesard. If it is the case, the big name brand bag is less money that the same one from Sun Mountain. Go figure.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

There is always ping bags which seem to always hold up. Your right sm bag prices are getting crazy but what isn't these days. Whatever is in the budget is best!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Since I work part time at a golf course, they let us buy things at cost as long as they have an account. Basically, they have accounts with Titleist and Ping, the only club companies. They go through a broker if anyone wants a different brand.

I usually go to Ebay for things like a bag because I know it won't be different from what I might see in a store. Clubs might be longer or shorter, flatter or more upright. Bags are the same no matter what, unless they don't tell you it's got some monogram on it like a tournament or a country club name.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I see on rock bottom golf they have the sun mountain swift x for only $70! That is a steal!


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

They have a sweet Sunday bag on there too for only 25 bucks I might have to order one.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Swift for $70 is such a good price I'll have to consider it, though I think I'm really leaning more towards a cart bag. I have a Callaway stand bag and I walked with it a couple times. I never walked as much as I hoped I would and I don't see changing my ways now since I play for free at the course where I work and free includes the cart.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Its hard to say no to a free ride.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

After work tonight, which might end early considering how the skies look, I'm going to check out the bags at Dick's Sporting Goods. I'm disappointed to say, I called them and the kid I asked for a specific bag never called me back.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Let me know if you pull the trigger on one. Just bought my girl friend a small Sunday bag with four clubs. She loves it. Last night she was buying headcovers to match lol.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It was odd that Dick's dedicates so much space to Mizuno clubs and fitting systems, but they didn't have a single Mizuno bag. I bought the Mizuno Aerolite cart bag last night from TGW and used an old gift certificate to expedite the shipping. It should arrive tomorrow. I got the staff blue color, so it should match my head covers.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice, I don't know if I can afford a new bag:-( mine is brand new so I don't need one yet anyways.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Honestly, I'm being a bit self indulgent here. I recently changed from Callaway to Mizuno clubs. Both my bags are Callaway bags, one cart bag and one stand bag. I put them up for sale ond the stand bag sold, so I bought myself the new Mizuno bag with the money from the sale of the Callaway bag. It's sort of an even exchange, so that was good.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

So how are you liking your new bag? What clubs you playing now?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used it for 9 holes and returned it. I love everything about the bag except the 14 way top. The dividers go off at angles, not straight across so each hole is a square. Some are triangles and it's very difficult to get the clubs with jumbo grips in and out. I decided to return it rather than damaging it.

I bought a cheap Intech bag to replace it. It's a stand bag, but it about the size of a small cart bag, so it holds everything really well and it works perfectly well on a cart. I got it in blue,. white and black, so it almost looks like a Mizuno bag without a logo.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice. Yeah when the pic first loaded I thought it was a mizuno bag. I was looking at an intech bag at the store the other day.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had never heard of Intech before until about a year ago. I needed a bag to hold a spare set and just grabbed one off ebay as cheap as I could get it. I was pleasantly surprised at what I got for $70.

When I found myself disappointed with the Mizuno bag, I realized all their bags were 14 way tops unless I spent $300 to get one of the Japanese models. Not knowing what I really wanted as an alternative, I decided since I had the Intech cart bag with the other set in the closet, I'd try one of their cart bags in case I felt like walking sometimes. 

Again, I'm happy with the design and the quality of materials. It's extremely light, about 4 lbs empty and compared to the Callaway stand bag I had, which retailed new for literally more than double the price, I kind of feel like it only cost that because it had a brand name on the sides.

Only time will tell how this bag holds up, but over the years, I've had expensive brand name bags that didn't wear well from being strapped to a cart, rubbing on the cart or against another bag. While my clubs come in the house after every round, I have plenty of friends whose clubs stay in their trunk and I've seen what has happened to their bags from the heat and bouncing around. I've seen the interior dividers of expensive bags break down and tear from catching on grips when clubs were being pulled out or put back in the bag.

My point is, I've had expensive bags that didn't last more than a couple years before they were simply too much to bother with and needed replacing. My feeling now is, if the design is OK, when a cheap bag needs replacing, I probably won't feel as badly about it. If this bag lasts a year, it will have cost me only the same as an expensive bag that lasted 2 years. Anything more than that is gravy.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I had an intech bag in high school and it lasted forever really only replaced it cause I wanted something new. I understand the divider issue. I can't stand 14 way dividers. I don't carry 14 clubs but even if I did I wouldn't need 14 slots.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I dislike 14 way dividers too and have never understood why they seem to be so popular. I don't know a single person who likes them. Everyone seems to feel it's harder to find the club they want and harder to find the empty space to put it back.

The other thing is, and this is just personal, is that I often carry more than 14 clubs because I'll want to try a new driver or a new wedge and don't want to take the current driver or wedge out of the bag in the meantime. 

I've seen the odd bag here and there that has space for 14 clubs PLUS a putter well, but a lot, like the Mizuno bag, only had 14 spaces period. There was absolutely not a single space where I could have stuffed an extra club in the bag. Like I said, the shape of some spaces on it barely let me get one club in.

I much prefer a 6 or 7 way top. One of my friends has an Ogio bag with an arrangement called a Woode top, named after the guy who designed it. It has spaces down the side where the woods go so the irons, the clubs we use the most, are more easily visible. I wish I could find a wider selection of bags with the Woode top.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Well the new bag looks good and hopefully it holds up for you.


----------

